# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Remove.bg, removing backgrounds from photos, Kaleido AI GmbH, Wien, Austria

## Airicist

Developer - Kaleido AI GmbH

remove.bg

facebook.com/removebg

twitter.com/remove_bg

instagram.com/removebg.official

----------

